# L Carnitine (Gflux)?



## rmtt (Mar 14, 2018)

G-Flux......I think I recalled you mentioning using injectable carnitine in a thread somewhere. If this was the case...I had a couple questions if you don't mind as this is something new I'm experimenting with.

1. Did you use by itself, or did you include slin with it?

I know the uptake is greatly enhanced by even small doses of slin (2-3iu's).

2. I was wondering what your experience was using it by itself if you did....and how much more effective the slin made it if you did add that in?

I'm currently using 3ml on workout days Preworkout. Haven't changed anything diet wise (I track everything)....so this is the only variable so I can gauge it easier if something changes.

If I wasn't you....I apologize for the inconvenience.

Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JITB (Mar 14, 2018)

Not G-flux, but I ran it exactly that way. 

It did make a difference, but how much? Hard to gauge.

What did make a difference for sure was taking the 2-3 IUs of log, 2-3 hours before fasted cardio. Have to watch it, I did go hypo quite a few times taking it on an empty stomach. Lemon Heads to the rescue!


----------



## JITB (Mar 14, 2018)

Not G-flux, but I ran it exactly that way. 

It did make a difference, but how much? Hard to gauge.

What did make a difference for sure was taking the 2-3 IUs of log, 2-3 hours before fasted cardio. Have to watch it, I did go hypo quite a few times taking it on an empty stomach. Lemon Heads to the rescue!


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 15, 2018)

rmtt said:


> G-Flux......I think I recalled you mentioning using injectable carnitine in a thread somewhere. If this was the case...I had a couple questions if you don't mind as this is something new I'm experimenting with.
> 
> 1. Did you use by itself, or did you include slin with it?
> 
> ...



Most definitely!

1. Insulin will simply transport L-Carnitine into muscle stores. this can be exogenous or endogenous insulin. So if your eating carbs preworkout and taking injectable L-Carnitine, itll work just as well as 1-2IUS humalog. After carnitine stores are built up intracellularly, you do not need insulin to transport it and can get away with doing it completely fasted if wanted.

2. I'm a huge fan! It has a long list of health and other ergogenic benefits with zero side effects so I prefer higher dosing it, using 1-2IUs humalog for the first 2 weeks then pulling it as long as carbohydrates are present. I only recommend Synthetek's brand as I've seen others cause abscesses. I would DOUBLE their recommended dosage personally...the more you can afford the better the results...I'd say it works only 2nd best to DNP. High dosed l-carnitine is DAMN effective!

I would do 3mL first thing upon waking with 1-2IUs humalog before fasted cardio (as the insulin will drop BS levels and ensure any glucose in your bloodstream is cleared.) THEN do another 3mL pre weight training with 1-2IUs humalog. Try it, assess, change where needed


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2018)

I have done 2 to 3iu with 6ml 20 minutes before a fasted cardio session of 30 minutes. This was crazy effective. I just hated pinning in the morning. That blows.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah...I've been using 3ml Preworkout for about 5 pins now. I agree about Synthetek's products as I wouldn't trust a veterinary source for this. 

It's cheap enough through them anyway.

I train fasted at about 4:00 am in the morning. Haven't been using slin....and my carb source is only the HBCD in my intra that I start sipping on as I head out to the gym.

I haven't changed anything diet wise as I like introducing one variable at a time to effectively gauge how things go. I'm currently in a maintenance phase....so hovering pretty much around the same bodyweight.

I do notice enhanced vascularity since starting its use....and also increased energy.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 16, 2018)

Humalog may be an issue for some fasted due as it spiking fast. Start at 1iu and move up to 2iu. Starting at 3iu as some do will likely make you go hypo.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2018)

In the past I have used 3iu humulin-r with 5ml with great results. Gonna run 3ml per day soon but no slin.


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 16, 2018)

Another way I've loved getting people to drop fat FAST is utilize a higher protein/higher fat diet with minimal carbs only preworkout with Lantus in the AM with L-Carnitine AM, mid-day, and PM. You are essentially going to be sweating all day but you'll be transporting almost every fatty acid (dietary and stored) into the mitochondria of the cell to be utilized as energy


----------



## odin (Mar 25, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Yeah...I've been using 3ml Preworkout for about 5 pins now. I agree about Synthetek's products as I wouldn't trust a veterinary source for this.
> 
> It's cheap enough through them anyway.
> 
> ...



How are things going now? Are you still using 3ml?


----------



## rmtt (Mar 25, 2018)

odin said:


> How are things going now? Are you still using 3ml?


Still using 3ML.....about 30 minutes preworkout. I'm eating at maintenance just trying to tighten things up a little...but down almost 5 lbs in 3 weeks.

Only thing different is this and I added in Cardarine about two weeks ago.

I'm liking it and will continue on with it to see how things progress.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Mar 27, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Humalog may be an issue for some fasted due as it spiking fast. Start at 1iu and move up to 2iu. Starting at 3iu as some do will likely make you go hypo.



I had issues running humalog fasted. Even with 1iu I would feel off. 2iu and I would go hypo. That's why I started using humulin r as it's much better for me. When I am taking in aminos and carbs I prefer humalog.


----------



## Jblack (Sep 4, 2018)

Last 8 days or so I have bumped my LCarn to 6ml and 2iu humalog fasted cardio. About last 10 mins I feel meh, but within a bit I recover and feel better. Obviously I am going somewhat hypo, but my question is, isn’t that the point? To get big so low you are burning fat with all the extra LCarn. If you can push through wouldn’t you want to? I know I take my LCarn, Humalog at 305am daily and start cardio at 330am and do not eat till 8am. So far just felt meh, but I thought the purpose was to be driven low and with that means feeling like crap too, hahahahaha. Only asking to understand if you should even be freaking out about 2iu fasted? 4iu sure that’s probably too much but 2?


----------



## Norditropin (Sep 14, 2018)

I have no issues with 2iu doing fasted cardio personally.

Been doing 2iu log w ~1g inj l-carnitine I brewed for fasted cardio and lifting, liking it a lot.


----------



## Viking (Sep 19, 2018)

It's very individual and as I posted in the past I couldn't do humalog fasted. I would always feel off even with 1-2iu. I am ok if I take in high aminos. I couldn't go hours without eating. Some can take 3-4iu fasted and be fine but I don't think that is a good thing. Even the times I didn't go hypo I would feel ill so it was frustrating. If you can do it go for it.


----------



## odin (Sep 21, 2018)

I have added synthetine into my test cycle. 2cc at the moment but I may try a higher dose. I also ordered a bottle of syntheselen but haven't started that yet. When I do it will be dosed at 2cc pre workout.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

I found you can load with slin pre workout or use carbs pre and use endogenous slin production. Once it’s loaded insulin isn’t needed. Also super high doses melt fat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

